# softer n more acidic water better for RBP?



## lalalalalalala (Mar 19, 2005)

i ehard that softer n more acidic water is better for my rbp
if so, would it be a good idea to put peat granule or peat fibre as my filter media?
is this thing im hearing actually true?


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

You don't need to worry all that much about having a specific level of pH, you just need to make sure that the pH is kept constant.


----------



## lalalalalalala (Mar 19, 2005)

ya ive been told that too
but would using peat as a filter media be better for piranhas?

thnx anyway.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

lalalalalalala said:


> ya ive been told that too
> but would using peat as a filter media be better for piranhas?
> 
> thnx anyway.
> [snapback]952086[/snapback]​


Only if it's done properly, otherwise your ph can swing all over the place and it will be actually much worse for your piranha


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Yeah... if you're going to do something like that, don't just put it in your tank, put the peat in a bucket of water... this will make a bucket of water with very low pH... add a *little* at a time until you get the pH of the tank to where you want it.

You want to change the pH very gradually, large swings will shock your fish.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> lalalalalalala said:
> 
> 
> > ya ive been told that too
> ...


Yea its better left to experts unless you have someone who knows what they are doing to give you a hand.


----------

